# allatoona wma



## craig barnett (Nov 15, 2009)

where is all the dear at. plenty of sign opening season,but not sqat now.


----------



## thmbarry (Nov 25, 2009)

There all swimming...duh!


----------



## coonhunter444 (Nov 25, 2009)

all 4 are dead,


----------



## t k (Nov 25, 2009)

Two years ago I saw plenty of deer during rifle season on allatoona.Last year only a couple.This year I have hunted it twice.The first time I had a couple walking their dogs circle my stand twenty minutes before dark and the next morning a group decided to do a deer drive on the ridge I was on about 8:00am.Thats the end of hunting  it for me.

  It has been hunted hard since they opened it back for the full gun season.I didn't see nearly the amount of sign this year or last as I had over prior few years.It sucks because it is so close to home,but that is why it gets hunted so hard.


----------



## Gumbo1 (Nov 25, 2009)

t k said:


> Two years ago I saw plenty of deer during rifle season on allatoona.Last year only a couple.This year I have hunted it twice.The first time I had a couple walking their dogs circle my stand twenty minutes before dark and the next morning a group decided to do a deer drive on the ridge I was on about 8:00am.Thats the end of hunting  it for me.
> 
> It has been hunted hard since they opened it back for the full gun season.I didn't see nearly the amount of sign this year or last as I had over prior few years.It sucks because it is so close to home,but that is why it gets hunted so hard.



You about said it all.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 26, 2009)

t k said:


> Two years ago I saw plenty of deer during rifle season on allatoona.Last year only a couple.This year I have hunted it twice.The first time I had a couple walking their dogs circle my stand twenty minutes before dark and the next morning a group decided to do a deer drive on the ridge I was on about 8:00am.Thats the end of hunting  it for me.
> 
> It has been hunted hard since they opened it back for the full gun season.I didn't see nearly the amount of sign this year or last as I had over prior few years.It sucks because it is so close to home,but that is why it gets hunted so hard.




when there was only the one open hunt and then the early season hunt for a/c,ladies, etc it was covered up. It wasnt anything to see 8-10 per morning, but now it is dead up there.  i dont even waste my gas.


----------



## ga alan (Nov 26, 2009)

DNR wants all  and hogs dead and most of the deer, welcome to the new age of public land deer hunting, they can kill all the deer on public land and they will.....


----------



## restorit (Nov 30, 2009)

I see deer almost every weekend at Allatoona. Last Saturday I missed a doe and on Thanksgiving morning I could not get a shot but a BIG buck was grunting and chasing a doe like crazy through some thick stuff about 50 yards out in frony of me.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Dec 2, 2009)

restorit said:


> I see deer almost every weekend at Allatoona. Last Saturday I missed a doe and on Thanksgiving morning I could not get a shot but a BIG buck was grunting and chasing a doe like crazy through some thick stuff about 50 yards out in frony of me.



Man, don't tell anyone that. Now we gotta lie about where you saw them!!!!


----------



## Drycreek (Dec 8, 2009)

Ill never forget the mid 80's on that wma, doe days sounded like a hot dove shoot,, they were about 55 deer per square mile on there back then,,the wma was about 20,000 acres back then to,,  lots of great memoris  of me and my brother there,,,,


----------

